# Heating and Cooling Loads Study Material



## TXtough (Dec 18, 2017)

I almost passed the Oct. 2017 HVAC exam but my diagnostic report shows I did horrible in the Heating and Cooling Loads knowledge area.  Did anyone study material that did a good job covering this topic?


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 18, 2017)

I admit that I was scared of that knowledge area in particular because I felt like I didn't get enough practice. But I passed and I think the MERM (13th Ed.) and it's problems book are enough. I found that the questions in the actual exam are almost the same difficulty.


----------



## Sheshtawy (Dec 18, 2017)

Also, don't worry too much about problems where you have to calculate the entire cooling/ heating load of a building. Focus instead on getting familiar with representing different processes on the psychrometric chart and knowing how to get things like the ADP and bypass factor


----------



## TXtough (Dec 18, 2017)

Sheshtawy said:


> Also, don't worry too much about problems where you have to calculate the entire cooling/ heating load of a building. Focus instead on getting familiar with representing different processes on the psychrometric chart and knowing how to get things like the ADP and bypass factor


Ok, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Feras (Dec 27, 2017)

MERM the heating and cooling loads chapters plus its problems in the practice problem companion book will be enough.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 27, 2017)

I assume you already have the MERM? @TXtough

If you already have the MERM then I assume you need something more to study? If that is the case then please see below.

Heating and cooling loads in practice and on the PE exam includes the internal and external loads. Internal loads are due to equipment, motors, lights and people. The external loads are due to fenestration, walls, roofs, ventilation and infiltration. The best resource for each of these individual loads can be found in ASHRAE Fundamentals. 

The writing in ASHRAE Fundamentals is much more complex than is necessary for the PE exam, but you should at least gather the basics from this material.


----------



## TXtough (Jan 4, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> I assume you already have the MERM? @TXtough
> 
> If you already have the MERM then I assume you need something more to study? If that is the case then please see below.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I read through the MERM and did the practice problems in the companion book.  I also skimmed the ASHRAE Fundamentals book, but based on your advice I now plan to REALLY study it.  Thanks so much!!!


----------

